# Concordance des temps au discours indirect au passé - il a dit que + présent / imparfait



## tohd

Bonjour

Quelle est la règle de concordance des temps pour les phrases composées :

Mon père m'a dit que tu es gentille ou étais gentille ?
Elle m'a dit qu'il est encore vivant ou était encore vivant ? etc.

Je m'emmêle les pinceaux à chaque fois. Merci de votre aide.

*Note des modérateurs :* Un très grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil.


----------



## geostan

Il s'agit du discours indirect. En principe, lorsque le premier verbe est au passé, on emploie l'imparfait pour représenter le présent du discours direct.

Mon père m'a dit: "Tu es gentille."
Mon père m'a dit que tu étais gentille. Donc l'imparfait dans votre exemple est correct. Cela dit, puisque le locuteur est en présence de la personne en question et que les paroles rapportées continuent à être vraies, il me semble qu'on ne peut pas critiquer l'emploi du présent.

Dans le deuxième exemple, l'emploi de l'imparfait n'indique pas que la personne qui était vivante au moment où elle me l'a dit, le soit toujours. Dans ce cas, si je sais que la personne est encore vivante, il me semble plus important de l'indiquer à mon locuteur.

Cette même distinction existe en anglais, et je suppose dans d'autres langues aussi.


----------



## Maître Capello

A moins que l'on veuille insister sur le fait que c'est encore vrai aujourd'hui, il faut préférer l'*imparfait*.

D'une manière générale, on ne peut pas savoir avec certitude si ce qui a été dit auparavant est encore vrai aujourd'hui. Ainsi, même dans l'exemple _Mon père m'a dit que tu étais gentille_, je ne mettrais pas le présent, car elle était gentille au moment où le père l'a vue, mais on ne sait rien de ce qui s'est passé depuis ce moment-là jusqu'à maintenant.


P.S.: Il faut changer les pronoms de façon appropriée :

_Mon père m'a dit (en parlant de Julie) : « *Elle* est gentille. »
Mon père m'a dit qu'*elle* était gentille._ (si je m'adresse à une tierce personne)
_Mon père m'a dit que *tu* étais gentille._ (si je m'adresse à Julie)

_Mon père m'a dit : « *Tu* es gentille. »_
_Mon père m'a dit que *j'*étais gentille._


----------



## itka

En pareil cas, il n'y a rien à comprendre. C'est une règle de concordance des temps qui a toujours été assez stricte : *imparfait sans aucun doute.
*
Ceci dit, nous sommes à une époque où la grammaire normative, comme beaucoup d'autres contraintes, ne fait plus recette... on entend souvent le présent, surtout dans la bouche des djeun's ... Alors, faut-il admettre ce temps ou camper fermement sur la règle ? A vous de voir. Ce n'est plus une question de grammaire et je ne me permettrais pas de dicter sa conduite à quiconque !


----------



## Vive la France!!

Salut à tous!!

J'ai récemment rencontré la phrase suivante:

*J'ai dit que je vais....*

Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit correcte. Le deuxième verbe (c-à-d *je vais*) doit s'accorder avec le premier. Donc, il faut y avoir ce qu'on appelle la concordance des verbes. Alors, pourquoi n'est-il pas *à l'imparfait*, le deuxième verbe?


MERCI D'AVANCE


----------



## Jeanbar

Correct. Il faut dire "J'ai dit que j'allais".


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, cette phrase peut très bien être correcte.

_J'ai dit ce matin que je vais aller à Paris demain._


----------



## janpol

"je vais aller à..."
L'exemple donné ne permet pas de supposer que le verbe "aller" joue ce "rôle de semi auxiliaire. "je vais aller" n'est pas un présent mais un "futur proche". On pourrait le remplacer par le verbe "aller" au futur. Alors, "futur simple" ("irai") ou "futur dans le passé" ("irais") ? Voilà la question qui pourrait se poser. Si "j'ai dit" ce matin, et si mon voyage doit se faire demain, le futur simple pourrait s'imposer.
Dans le cas où le verbe "aller" ne jouerait pas ce rôle (exemple proposé), ce serait l'imparfait qui s'imposerait.


----------



## Maître Capello

Autre exemple sans futur proche :

_J'ai dit que je vais à la piscine tous les samedis matin._


----------



## janpol

Oui, cette phrase est peut-être recevable mais, personnellement, je mettrais tout de même l'imparfait et cela n'impliquerait pas forcément que j'aie abandonné cette habitude.
"J'ai dit que j'aimais beaucoup les gâteaux au chocolat". Cette phrase induit-elle que je ne les aime plus du tout ?
Je reviens au futur dans le passé de l'exemple précédent car c'est une question que je me pose souvent : "futur dans le passé" car l'action d'aller à Paris est future par rapport au passé de "j'ai dit" ou "futur simple" car cette action se situe dans l'avenir par rapport au moment (présent) où je prononce cette phrase ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si la phrase reste vraie au moment où elle est rapportée, on *peut* garder le temps original du discours direct :

_J'ai dit que j'aim*ais* les gâteaux au chocolat._ (était vrai à l'époque ; peut être encore vrai aujourd'hui ou non)
_J'ai dit que j'aim*e* les gâteaux au chocolat._ (était vrai à l'époque ; forcément encore vrai aujourd'hui)

_J'ai dit que j'ir*ais* à Paris *le lendemain*._ (futur par rapport au passé ; peut être passé ou futur par rapport à aujourd'hui)
_J'ai dit que j'ir*ais* à Paris *demain*._ (futur par rapport au passé ; futur par rapport à aujourd'hui à cause de l'indication de temps _demain_)
_J'ai dit avant-hier que j'ir*ais* à Paris *le lendemain*, c'est-à-dire *hier*._ (futur par rapport au passé ; passé par rapport à aujourd'hui à cause des indications de temps)
_J'ai dit que j'ir*ai* à Paris *demain*._ (futur par rapport au passé ; forcément encore futur par rapport à aujourd'hui)


----------



## BigRedDog

Maître Capello said:


> Si la phrase reste vraie au moment où elle est rapportée, on *peut* garder le temps original du discours direct :
> 
> _J'ai dit que j'aim*e* les gâteaux au chocolat._ (était vrai à l'époque ; *forcément *encore vrai aujourd'hui)



Peut-être pas "forcément"  mais encore vrai aujourd'hui dans l'opinion du locuteur.


----------



## janpol

Maître Capello, je suis d'accord avec les exemples que tu prends. Un petit doute, cependant en ce qui concerne la phrase :
"J'ai dit que j'irais à Paris le lendemain". 
Tu dis qu'elle exprime un passé ou un futur par rapport à aujourd'hui, c'est-à-dire au "temps de l'énonciation".
Nous sommes d'accord. Mais, dans le cas où je situe l'action dans le futur par rapport au moment présent (où je prononce ces mots), le futur dans le passé de "irais" est-il logique ?
Je reprends cette phrase en plaçant des repères temporels et en précisant à quoi correspond "le lendemain" : 
"Aujourd'hui, 7 janvier, je te rappelle que je t'ai dit la semaine dernière que le 20 janvier prochain, je serai à Lyon et que, le lendemain, j'irai à Paris."
Il me semble que l'orthographe "irais" convient seulement au cas où "le lendemain" se situe dans le passé par rapport au moment où je parle et qu'il faudrait reprendre l'exemple sans le "S" de "irais" pour le cas où ce lendemain se situe dans le futur par rapport à ce moment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si l'on parle d'un jour qui se trouve toujours dans le futur par rapport au moment où le discours est rapporté, le conditionnel (futur du passé) reste possible, mais je préfère le futur.


----------



## janpol

Bonjour,

Je reviens à l'exemple que j'ai pris : "serai/serais", "irai/irais". Le conditionnel serait également possible, dis-tu, mais tu préfères le futur.
Moi aussi je préfère le futur à ce conditionnel (que je n'appelle pas "conditionnel") et je ne crois pas qu'on ait le choix.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais si, on a le choix. 

Si dans le discours direct original il est question d'un jour qui est *passé* au moment où il est rapporté, seul le conditionnel est bien sûr possible. Exemple :

_Aujourd'hui, 7 janvier, je te rappelle que je t'ai dit la semaine dernière que le 3 janvier passé, je *serais* à Lyon et que, le lendemain, j'*irais* à Paris._ ​_Aujourd'hui, 7 janvier, je te rappelle que je t'ai dit la semaine dernière que le 3 janvier passé, je *serai* à Lyon et que, le lendemain, j'*irai* à Paris._ ​
Mais si ce jour reste *à venir* au moment du discours rapporté, les deux temps sont possibles : concordance des temps stricte au conditionnel (futur du passé) ou futur simple puisque le locuteur pourrait redire exactement la même phrase (discours direct) que « la semaine dernière ».

_Aujourd'hui, 7 janvier, je te rappelle que je t'ai dit la semaine dernière que le 20 janvier prochain, je *serais* à Lyon et que, le lendemain, j'*irais* à Paris._ ​_Aujourd'hui, 7 janvier, je te rappelle que je t'ai dit la semaine dernière que le 20 janvier prochain, je *serai* à Lyon et que, le lendemain, j'*irai* à Paris._ ​


----------



## Jeanbar

Maître Capello,

Vous êtes en train de réinventer la règle de concordance des temps entre la principale et la subordonnée:

Quand vous dites:
_J'ai dit que j'aim*ais* les gâteaux au chocolat. (*était vrai* à l'époque__ __; *peut être* encore *vrai* aujourd'hui ou non)_
_J'ai dit que j'aim*e* les gâteaux au chocolat. (*était vrai* à l'époque__ __; *forcément encore vrai* aujourd'hui)_
Vous supposez que le temps du discours indirect donne une indication sur la véracité du fait rapporté au moment ou l'on parle. Ce n'est pas le cas. Le discours indirect se rapporte toujours à un discours direct (par définition). Dans ce cas, la concordance des temps joue *indépendamment* du fait que ce qui vous disiez soit toujours vrai (ou non) au moment ou l'on parle. Je m'explique:

Supposons que, la semaine dernière, vous affirmiez : "J'aim*e* les gâteaux au chocolat".
Aujourd'hui, vous rapportez ce fait (en discours indirect) : "J'ai dit que j'aim*ais* les gâteaux au chocolat"
Puisque le verbe introducteur est au *passé* (j'ai dit), la règle de concordance des temps indique que si :
- si le verbe du fait rapporté est au *présent* (j'aim*e*), il commande l'*imparfait* en discours rapporté (j'aim*ais*)
- si le verbe avait été au *futur* (j'irai à Paris) il aurait commandé le *futur du passé* en discours rapporté (j'ai dit que j'ir*ais*)

Le fait que vous aimiez le chocolat ou non aujourd'hui ne rentre pas en ligne de compte.

Par conséquent, vous *ne* pouvez *pas* dire "J'ai dit que j'aim*e* le chocolat" (discours indirect) : le fait rapporté appartient au passé (d'après le temps de la principale), donc il faut un temps en concordance (ici l'imparfait). Par contre, vous pouvez dire "J'ai dit *:* 'J'aim*e* le chocolat'" (discours direct).

Nb: ceci est la *règle* (comme le rappelle janpol). Il est possible que les usages diffèrent selon les parties du monde mais, dans ce cas, il faut le signaler.


----------



## Maître Capello

Jeanbar said:


> Nb: ceci est la *règle* (comme le rappelle janpol). Il est possible que les usages diffèrent selon les parties du monde mais, dans ce cas, il faut le signaler.


Il ne faut pas être aussi catégorique.  Je ne fais que me référer à une source sûre : _Le Bon Usage_ de Grevisse.

Ainsi :


> Lorsque les paroles représentent une chose vraie au moment où le narrateur les rapporte, on garde les temps primitifs :
> _Nous disions que vous *êtes* l'orateur le plus éminent du diocèse_ (A. France).


----------



## janpol

Si, dis-tu, on a le choix... Mais sur quoi t'appuies-tu pour choisir ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Sur l'inspiration du moment ! 

Plus sérieusement, comme je l'ai dit précédemment, le temps original indique que c'est encore vrai au moment où le narrateur parle, contrairement au temps modifié selon la concordance des temps, qui n'indique rien à ce sujet. Le choix peut donc être lié à la volonté de donner ou non cette information, mais il peut également être parfaitement subjectif. Quoi qu'il en soit, pour les vérités générales, je préfère garder le temps original.

_Il a dit que la Terre *est* ronde.
Il a prétendu que la Terre *était* plate._


----------



## muycuriosa

Bonjour à tous,

ma question concerne les règles du discours indirect. La phrase suivante me pose un problème:

*Dans un journal, j'ai lu qu'il y a un programme de l'OFAJ très intéressant. *(Le contexte montre qu'il s'agit d'un programme pour l'été prochain.)

J'aurais tendance à corriger la phrase selon les règles du discours indirect et à dire' *Dans un journal, j'ai lu qu'il y avait un programme de l'OFAJ très intéressant.' *... mais je ne suis pas tout à fait sûre, en partie parce qu'il s'agit d'un événement futur.

Est-ce que la phrase est correcte avec 'a'?
Celle avec 'avait' aussi?
Et finalement: je suppose que les règles du discours indirect s'appliquent aussi bien après 'avoir lu' qu'après 'avoir dit / demandé etc.' - ai-je raison?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
muycuriosa


----------



## primokorn

Bonjour,

Si le programme a déjà été diffusé alors il faut mettre "j'ai lu qu'il y avait".
Si le programme n'a pas encore été diffusé alors il faut mettre "j'ai lu qu'il y a un programme [...] ce soir".


----------



## Donaldos

primokorn said:


> Si le programme n'a pas encore été diffusé alors *il faut* mettre "j'ai lu qu'il y a un programme [...] ce soir".



C'est discutable : on peut dans la mesure où l'énoncé est toujours vrai mais je ne pense pas qu'il faille.


----------



## primokorn

Je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu veux dire Donaldos...
Avait => programme passé
A => programme à venir


----------



## TitTornade

moi ça ne me gêne pas de dire :
"_J'ai vu qu'il y avait un programme très intéressant à la télé ce soir_"
donc, comme Donaldos, "je ne pense pas qu'il faille" non plus !
mais est-ce correct  ?

on peut dire aussi avec un futur proche : ""_J'ai vu qu'il allait y avoir un programme très intéressant à la télé ce soir_"
Ou un futur : ""_J'ai vu qu'il y aura un programme très intéressant à la télé ce soir_"
Ou éventuellement avec un conditionnel (ou un futur dans le passé ???) mais plutôt pour demain que pour ce soir : "_J'ai vu qu'il y aurait un programme très intéressant à la télé demain_"


----------



## Donaldos

primokorn said:


> Je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu veux dire Donaldos...
> Avait => programme passé
> A => programme à venir




Le verbe de la principale est au passé. D'où, au choix, dans la subordonnée:

1._ ... qu'il y avait_ : application brutale de la concordance des temps

2._ ... qu'il y a_ : variation légère insistant d'avantage sur le fait que l'énoncé reste vrai au moment de l'énonciation et que l'événement ne s'est donc pas encore réalisé

Mais, en tout état de cause, on ne peut présumer que le programme a déjà été diffusé dans le premier cas. D'ailleurs, si besoin était, la présence de "ce soir" indiquerait clairement que la diffusion reste à venir au moment où la phrase est écrite.


----------



## primokorn

Attends 2s, pour rappel, l'imparfait indique une action passée donc "ce soir" ne peut être utilisé !
Certains le disent peut-être mais ce n'est pas français.


----------



## itka

> moi ça ne me gêne pas de dire :
> "_J'ai vu qu'il y avait un programme très intéressant à la télé ce soir_"


Heureusement que ça ne te gêne pas de le dire ! 
...car c'est la forme correcte, grammaticalement parlant. La seule qui corresponde à la règle de concordance des temps qui est encore enseignée aux étrangers.
De fait, cette règle n'est plus guère respectée en France où le sens prévaut et où on emploie de plus en plus le temps correspondant à la réalité des faits.
Erreur ? Evolution ?


Je n'avais pas vu le message de Donaldos qui va dans le même sens.


----------



## muycuriosa

Merci à tous!

Vous confirmez mon impression que les règles du discours indirect ne sont plus aussi strictes dans la langue actuelle que dans les grammaires / que ce qu'on nous enseigne!


----------



## Donaldos

primokorn said:


> Attends 2s, pour rappel, l'imparfait indique une action passée donc "ce soir" ne peut être utilisé !
> Certains le disent peut-être mais ce n'est pas français.



Il est probablement plus sage de ne pas se poser en juge de ce qui est ou n'est pas français. En particulier lorsque l'on semble ignorer la concordance des temps.

Toutefois, dans le cas présent il me semble assez facile de voir que c'est le fait que les deux procès soient situés de part et d'autre de la situation d'énonciation (chronologiquement parlant : un constat effectué dans le passé, "_j'ai lu_", mais concernant un événement qui reste à venir, "_il y a ... ce soir_") qui autorise certaines libertés vis-à-vis de la concordance des temps.

D'où il découle que si tu souhaites condamner l'emploi de "ce soir" du fait de la proximité d'un imparfait alors il te faut aussi indiquer qu'utiliser le présent dans la subordonnée quand la principale est au passé n'est, au même titre, "pas français". En souhaitant faire cohabiter passé et futur dans une même phrase il faut s'attendre à l'apparition d'une rupture : difficile d'en défendre une lorsque celle-ci a la même origine que l'autre. Si maintenant l'une était largement acceptée par l'usage et l'autre, au contraire, unanimement considérée comme fautive, ce serait bien sûr une autre histoire...

P.S. : l'imparfait à  d'autre emplois que celui consistant à décrire une action dans le passé et c'est le cas ici. Si j'_étais_ toi (fait passé ou ...?), je reverrais les différentes valeurs de ce temps (ici par exemple, on y trouve un bon récapitulatif).


----------



## pointvirgule

SwissPete said:


> Il m'a dit que c'est votre langue maternelle.


J'ai un blocage, là. Peut-on dire : _Il m'a dit que c'est votre langue maternelle_
ou bien faut-il dire : _Il m'a dit que *c'était* votre langue maternelle_ ?


----------



## XPditif

Les deux.
P1 implique qu'on parle d'une langue (juste) avant.
P2 implique qu'on rapporte un discours passé à un tiers.
C'est subtil.


----------



## nasti

Bonjour à tout le monde 

Une question qui me travaille depuis longtemps...

Doit-on faire la concordance si on présente un fait dit dans le passé mais qui est toujours d'actualité ?

Par ex.

_Tu as dit que tu étais (?) mon ami_ 
(tu l'as dit dans le passé mais tu es toujours mon ami, c'est toujours actuel).

_Il ne fallait pas apporter tout ça, tu m'as dit que tu n'étais (?) pas très riche_ (tu n'était pas riche dans le passé et tu ne l'es toujours pas).

Je ne suis pas sûre du verbe souligné. J'ai l'impression d'avoir entendu quelque chose dans ce genre (c'était peut-être pour rire...):
_
- Tu as dit que tu étais mon ami.
- Ah, parce que je ne le suis plus. Merci._

Comment devrait-on dire ? Merci mille fois pour votre superbe aide !


----------



## tilt

On emploie effectivement l'imparfait quand on rapporte un discours passé de cette façon.
_Tu as dit que tu étais mon ami_ ne suggère en rien que ça a pu changer.

Répondre _Ah, parce que je ne le suis plus ?_ à une telle phrase ne peut relever que de la plaisanterie, comme tu le supposes, ou d'une volonté injustifiée de chercher querelle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, mais pour souligner que le fait est toujours vrai, on peut également employer le *présent* :

_Tu as dit que tu *es* mon ami._



tilt said:


> _Tu as dit que tu étais mon ami_ ne suggère en rien que ça a pu changer.


Certes, mais comme le temps est passé, la situation présente est indéterminée. Elle peut donc aussi bien être la même qu'avoir changé.


----------



## Chimel

De même que le futur simple (à la place du futur du passé) est courant pour souligner que le fait restera vrai.

_Le président a déclaré que la lutte contre le chômage serait la priorité du gouvernement_: forme classique et tout à fait correcte, qui ne suggère pas que ce fait soit lié à une condition mais qui risque parfois d'être confondue avec un conditionnel (_Le candidat à la présidence a déclaré que la lutte contre le chômage serait sa priorité [s'il était élu])_

Dès lors, si on veut éviter toute ambiguité, il n'est pas incorrect d'écrire:
_Le président a déclaré que la lutte contre le chômage sera la priorité du gouvernement_


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> Oui, mais pour souligner que le fait est toujours vrai, on peut également employer le *présent* : _Tu as dit que tu *es* mon ami._


C'est peut-être très personnel comme impression, mais cette tournure sonne mal, pour moi. Je ne vois absolument pas l'employer.
_ Tu es mon ami _fait référence au présent, pas au moment où la personne s'est exprimée. Comme nous avons affaire à un discours indirect, il me semble indispensable de respecter la concordance des temps et d'utiliser l'imparfait.



Maître Capello said:


> Certes, mais comme le temps est passé, la situation présente est indéterminée. Elle peut donc aussi bien être la même qu'avoir changé.


Si la situation a changé, il me semble qu'on dira plutôt _Tu avais dit que tu étais mon ami._
Pour moi, _Tu as dit que tu étais mon ami _suggère très fortement que c'est toujours vrai (sans vraiment l'affirmer non plus, je te l'accorde).


----------



## itka

Comme tilt ! Je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi mais si on ne respecte pas la concordance, je ne comprends pas que c'est _le présent_, j'entends une erreur... 
_"Tu es mon ami.
- Hein ? Qu'est-ce que tu as dit ? Je n'ai pas entendu !
- J'ai dit que tu étais mon ami !"_


----------



## Maître Capello

Je vous l'accorde, l'exemple présent ne se prête guère au… présent. Je concède même que je ne l'emploierais pas moi-même dans ce cas.

Exemple tiré de la littérature, où le présent est plus naturel me semble-t-il :
_Nous disions que  vous *êtes* l’orateur le plus  éminent du diocèse_  (A. France, _Orme du mail_, p. 6).

(Si France avait employé l'imparfait, on aurait pu comprendre que ç'avait été le cas par le passé, mais que ce ne l'était plus au moment du discours…)


----------



## tilt

Maître Capello said:


> _Nous disions que  vous *êtes* l’orateur le plus  éminent du diocèse_  (A. France, _Orme du mail_, p. 6).


Si le 1er verbe est à l'imparfait, comme ici, le second au présent ne me gène pas, car l'imparfait suggère en effet que la situation décrite n'existe plus.
Par contre, dans l'exemple de départ, le premier verbe est au passé composé, et ça change tout, je crois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne pense pas que l'imparfait change quoi que ce soit par rapport au passé composé pour ce qui est de la concordance des temps. Si je réécris l'exemple avec un passé composé, le présent te paraît-il réellement étrange ?

_— Que venez-vous de dire à votre collègue ?
— Je lui ai dit que vous êtes l'orateur  le plus  éminent du diocèse._


----------



## Crazycatsou

Bonjour, j'ai un doute sur un accord de temps. Lequel est correct :

Vous saviez que Léo ne voulait pas vous dire qu’on sort ensemble ? 

ou : 
Vous saviez que Léo ne voulait pas vous dire qu’on sortait ensemble ? 

(sachant que la personne sort toujours avec Léo). 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## itka

Selon la stricte concordance des temps, c'est la deuxième phrase qui est correcte... mais je vois, ici même, que cette règle n'est plus vraiment observée !
Je pense que tu peux dire indifféremment l'un ou l'autre !


----------



## modueca

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si on doit dire :

Beaucoup de gens m'ont dit que je lui ressemble.
ou 
Beaucoup de gens m'ont dit que je lui ressemblais.

Ce n'est pas la première fois que j'ai ce problème.
Par exemple, doit-on dire :

J'ai entendu dire que tu aimes les desserts.
ou
J'ai entendu dire que tu aimais les desserts.


C'est quelque chose qui est arrivé dans le passé, mais qui est toujours d'actualité.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux temps sont possibles, mais certaines personnes recommandent de toujours suivre la concordance des temps et mettre l'imparfait.

_Beaucoup de gens m'*ont dit* que je lui *ressemble*._ 
_Beaucoup de gens m'*ont dit* que je lui *ressemblais*._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
toujours sur la concordance des temps.
_Hier j'ai entendu un camade dire à un autre que le nouveau professeur *est/était* très dur._

D'après ce que j'ai appris dans les autres fils, le fait que le nouveau prof est dur est un état qui est encore vrai maintenant, donc on devrait choisir le présent, ai-je raison ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux sont possibles en fonctions de grammairiens.

En gros, il y a ceux qui privilégient la concordance des temps et ceux qui privilégient les nuances de sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont en effet possibles, mais le présent marque une certitude que n'a pas l'imparfait. Dans la phrase qui nous occupe, comme la personne qui prononce cette phrase n'émet aucun jugement sur la véracité de cette affirmation, il faut préférer l'imparfait. Comparez:

_Hier *j'ai entendu* un camarade dire à un autre que le nouveau professeur *était* très dur._

_Hier *j'ai dit* à un camarade que le nouveau professeur *était / est* très dur._


----------



## Rozven

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un gros doute concernant une expression - Faut-il dire :

Maitre Dupond a annoncé qu’il se dessaisit de l’affaire
ou
Maitre Dupond a annoncé qu’il se dessaisissait de l’affaire

A l'oreille, la 2ème solution sonne mieux mais je n'arrive pas à justifier ce qui me semble être un imparfait ? Merci de bien vouloir me dire ce qui est juste et aussi s'il s'agit d'un subjonctif.

Bonne journée

R


----------



## Maître Capello

Aucune des deux phrases n'est au subjonctif: la première est à l'indicatif présent et la seconde à l'indicatif imparfait! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est la seconde qui convient pour respecter la concordance des temps:

_Maître Dupond *a annoncé* qu'il se *dessaisissait* de l'affaire._

(Mais: _Maître Dupond *annonce* qu'il se *dessaisit* de l'affaire._)


----------



## doubleoreo

1) on m'a dit qu'elle est belle.

2) on m'a dit qu'elle était belle.

[…]

voici  ma question: peut-il être correct dans une phrase subordonnée  d'employer un temps présent lorsque la phrase principale est au passé?

certains  m'ont dit que la première phrase était correcte dans le sens où "elle  est toujours belle aujourd'hui". (mais si on se place au moment où la  phrase a été dite, le présent ne deviendra-t-il pas une incertitude dans  le passé?)

[…]

merci d'avance!


----------



## benpsalto

Bonjour,

Selon moi, concernant le temps du verbe, tout n'est pas possible.

A L'ORAL :
Bien sûr, si tu emploies "on m'a dit qu'elle est belle" dans une conversation courante, on te comprendra et il y a peu de chances qu'on te reprenne. Mais ce n'est pas très naturel comme formulation (ton interlocuteur risque simplement le prendre comme une erreur de ta part)... 

Idem pour "On m'a dit qu'il va venir." Ca passe, mais c'est grammaticalement faux et en plus, sans être méchant ou snob, c'est moche...  Que tu allumes la télé, ouvre un livre ou n'importe qu'elle revue, tu entendras ou verras "on m'a dit qu'il viendrait", "on m'a dit qu'il devait venir".

A L'ECRIT
La concordance des temps ("on m'a dit qu'elle était belle") est en revanche, selon moi, impérative à l'écrit (sauf si le message est complètement informel, mais là encore même remarque que pour l'oral). Même si la personne est toujours belle aujourd'hui.

Voilà pour ce que j'en pense en tout cas.
Cordialement,
Benjamin


----------



## benpsalto

[…]


> *Notez *: le présent de l' indicatif dans la subordonnée peut exprimer un fait intemporel et celui-ci n'est pas soumis à la règle des temps (_Le voisin m'a dit que la vie est trop chère). On peut aussi envisager la position sur l'axe temporel par rapport au moment de la parole, et le temps de la subordonnée est fonction du sens (Il m'a dit que vous êtes l'homme de la situation. Il m'a assuré qu'il fera attention, etc.)._


Concordance des temps

Moralité : j'avais tord ! Au temps pour moi !

"On m'a dit qu'elle est belle" est correct, puisque cela encore vrai au moment où l'on parle.


----------



## franglaiise

Bonjour,

Je sais que dans le discours indirect on doit faire attention à la concordance de temps si la phrase a été prononcée dans le passé. P.ex. :

_Luc a dit : « J'*aime* bien votre nouveau projet. »_
_Luc a dit qu'il* aimait *bien notre nouveau projet._

Mais que faire quand on utilise le passé récent pour introduire la phrase en question ? P.ex. :

_Luc à Marie : « J'*aime* bien votre nouveau projet. »_
_(une minute plus tard) Marie à Paul : « Luc* vient de* me *dire* qu'il *aime/aimait* notre nouveau projet. »_

Personellement, je considère le passé récent comme tellement proche du présent que je mettrais le présent aussi dans le discours indirect. Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Franglaiise.
La question est-elle pleinement ou purement celle de la concordance des temps, je n'en suis pas convaincu, puisqu'il me semble pouvoir poser dans un premier temps cette question autrement : 
(1)_ Luc vient de me dire qu'il aime notre nouveau projet _mettrait en relief l'évènement, qui est que Luc aime le nouveau projet.
(2)_ Luc vient de me dire qu'il aimait notre nouveau projet _mettrait en relief la disposition d'esprit de Luc, à savoir qu'il aime le nouveau projet.
Dans un deuxième temps, nous pouvons remarquer qu'en (1), comme l'événement vient de se produire, il est normal, d'une manière, qu'il soit mis en relief.
Je ne suis pas sûr d'être suivi, de loin s'en faut, attendons les autres contributions.


----------



## franglaiise

Merci beaucoup, Logospreference-1. Je ne suis pas sûre si je comprends bien la différence que vous indiquez et qui me paraît assez subtile. Est-ce que dans (1) on souligne que Luc vient de dire qqch et dans (2) on se concentre plutôt sur ce qu'il a dit ?


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, au *présent*, on souligne le fait que ce que Luc vient de dire est *toujours vrai et d'actualité* ; à l'*imparfait*, on *rapporte* seulement ce qu'il vient de dire. La seconde phrase est donc plus neutre que la première.


----------



## -chocolatine-

Bonsoir,

j´ai une question concernant le discours indirect. 
 Je sais qu´il faut changer les temps des verbes si le verbe introducteur est au passé.
Mais quels verbes necessitent ce changement de temps?
 Bien evidemment, les verbes dire, expliquer, raconter, demander etc.
 Mais est-ce aussi le cas pour    :
  - "comprendre",   genre: je trouve ca bizarre   j´ai compris que tu trouves / trouvais ca bizarre"
                                             - savoir                                                      je savais que tu trouves/trouvais ca bizarre
                                              - écrire                                                     j´ai écrit qu´il trouve/trouvais ca bizarre
                                             -  entendre                                                j´ai entendu qu´elle trouve/ trouvait cela bizarre
                                              -  etc

J´espère que cette question est compréhensible et que quelqu´un pourra m´expliquer ceci.

Merci d´avance


----------



## oberhaenslir

J'ai compris que tu trouves cela bizarre. (encore)
J'ai compris que tu trouvais ça bizarre.

J'ai écrit qu'il trouve cela bizarre. (encore)
J'ai écrit qu'il trouvait ça bizarre.


----------



## orebro

Si je comprends bien la question ; en ce qui me concerne j'aurais tendance à dire : 

 je trouve ca bizarre  j´ai compris que tu TROUVAIS ça/cela bizarre"
  je savais que tu TROUVAIS ça/cela bizarre
 j´ai écriS qu´il TROUVAIT ça/cela bizarre
  j´ai entendu qu´elle TROUVAIT ça/cela bizarre


est ce que ça répond à la question ?


----------



## -chocolatine-

Merci à vous deux je crois que c´est bien ca que je voulais savoir (en fait moi-même je ne comprends plus ma question...).
  Je n´ai pas bien compris la différence entre des verbes qui introduisent le discours indirect, comme dire, demander, crier,... (c´est-à-dire les verbes de parole qui expliquent la manière dont on dit la phrase, par exemple: bafouiller, rugir etc)
 et ceux qui ne le font pas. 

Mon problème est donc que je ne sais pas si la transposition du temps des verbes de la phrase est nécessaire ou pas (si le verbe introducteur est au passé, bien évidemment).
 Bref, si on veut dire que quelqu´un a écrit : "le soleil est chaud"(discours direct) .
 Est-ce qu´on dit: Quelqu´un a écrit que le soleil était chaud, comme on dit: Quel qu´un a dit que le soleil était chaud, 
 ou bien, dit-on: Quelqu´un a écrit que le soleil est chaud, de manière qu´on ne puisse pas dire: J´ai dit que le soleil est chaud.  

J´ai choisi "écrire" pour cet exemple, mais ma question concerne également des verbes comme: souhaiter, entendre, comprendre, savoir

J´espère que ma question est devenue plus claire, et qu´elle n´est pas complètement stupide.
D´ailleurs si elle est trop absurde, dites-moi, je vais en réfléchir de nouveau.


----------



## Maître Capello

Indépendamment du fait que le verbe principal soit ou non un verbe introducteur du discours indirect, la concordance des temps demande en principe l'imparfait dans ce contexte, mais le présent est également possible si ce que l'on dit est encore vrai maintenant et qu'on veuille le souligner.

_J'ai compris/Je savais/J'ai écrit/J'ai entendu qu'il *trouvait* ça bizarre._
_J'ai compris/Je savais/J'ai écrit/J'ai entendu qu'il *trouve* ça bizarre._

P.S.: C'est bien _J'ai écri*t*_ qu'il faut écrire et certainement pas _écris_, orebro.


----------



## -chocolatine-

Merci pour votre réponse, je suis contente que quelqu´un ait compris ce que je voulais savoir.
Donc si j´ai bien compris: tous les verbes qui exigent le "que" sont suivis par la transposition de temps des verbes, si on le veut. (je sais pas trop comment dire, j´espère que c´est compréhensible). 
Mais est-ce pareil pour des verbes comme: etre sûr etc?
Du genre: J´etais sûre que ceci se passait ainsi.
Et une deuxième question:
Est-ce possible de dire:" J´ai dit qu´il fait beau ", si c´est encore le cas, et si on veut le souligner?


----------



## Comtois

Oui pour les deux questions.
On doit d'ailleurs écrire « il a dit que le soleil *est* chaud » (il est très chaud même quand il ne nous chauffe guère), et dans ce cas _était chaud_ serait une faute, contre laquelle fulminait Léautaud chaque fois qu'il en avait l'occasion.


----------



## -chocolatine-

Merci, Comtois, c´est intéressant, moi je pensais toujours que c´était une faute d´employer le présent dans ce cas.
Y a-t-il une régle à respecter, pour qu´on sache laquelle des deux formes est juste?


----------



## Comtois

Quand ce qui a été dit est vrai de façon générale (ou censé l'être), il faut le présent. A plus forte raison quand c'est une vérité éternelle : « Dom Juan croyait que deux et deux _sont_ quatre, et que quatre et quatre _sont_ huit. »


----------



## -chocolatine-

d´accord, donc on dit: Je lui avais expliqué que tous les hommes ont besoin de manger pour vivre.
 Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses!


----------



## Comtois

C'est bien ça !


----------



## Maître Capello

Comtois said:


> On doit d'ailleurs écrire « il a dit que le soleil *est* chaud » (il est très chaud même quand il ne nous chauffe guère), et dans ce cas _était chaud_ serait une faute, contre laquelle fulminait Léautaud chaque fois qu'il en avait l'occasion.





Comtois said:


> Quand ce qui a été dit est vrai de façon générale (ou censé l'être), il faut le présent.


Il n'y a aucune obligation. La concordance des temps stricte reste possible et correcte même dans ces cas-là. Bien plus, du point de vue strictement grammatical, c'est l'imparfait qui est le plus approprié. Encore une fois, tout dépend du contexte exact et de la nuance que l'on veut transmettre :

_J'ai dit qu'il *faisait* beau._ 
_J'ai dit qu'il *fait* beau._ 

_Il a dit que le soleil *était* chaud._ 
_Il a dit que le soleil *est* chaud._


----------



## Comtois

Je me suis peut-être exprimé trop lapidairement. Mais je crois que -chocolatine- a bien compris ce que je voulais dire.
Le choix entre le passé et le présent n'est pas neutre : on ne dit pas la même chose dans les deux cas. Nous sommes bien d'accord pour considérer que c'est une question de contexte et de nuance, il me semble.
Mais pour moi, même si je réagis moins violemment que Léautaud, on ne peut pas dire : « Dom Juan croyait que deux et deux _étaient_ quatre. » Ce que croyait dom Juan _était_ bien que deux et deux _sont_ quatre.


----------



## purplemonkey

Bonjour, est-ce que le mot "pouvoir" devrait etre dans l'imparfait dans cette phrase?


"Au commencement, Paul a dit qu’elle peut (pouvait) rester pour deux heures, mais plus tard il permet Emily de rester pour un plus long période de temps."


----------



## janpol

Oui, si tu mets le verbe "permettre" au passé composé.


----------



## Maître Capello

Puisque l'assertion de Paul n'est nécessairement plus valable au moment présent (étant donné qu'il a changé d'avis plus tard), seul l'imparfait est ici approprié.

_Paul a dit qu'elle *pouvait* rester…_


----------



## DeManchuria

Bonjour à tous!

Non francophone, je me demande quelle est la nuance entre ces deux phrases à l'oral, si on tient pas en compte la grammaire.

1- "Il a dit qu'il voulait pas aller à l'école."
2- "Il a dit qu'il veut pas aller à l'école." (grammaticalement incorrecte mais souvent utilisée)

Une camarade française m'a dit qu'il existait une nuance entre la structure de passé+imparfait et celle de passé+présent dans le langage familier mais c'était dur à expliquer. Alors que moi je croyais que passer au présent à la place de l'imparfait était juste pour faciliter la conjugaison à l'oral.

Merci beaucoup d'avance!!


----------



## tilt

Peut-être certaines estimeront-ils que le présent suggère une volonté plus forte, mais pour ma part, je considère les deux formes comme strictement équivalentes.


----------



## Maître Capello

J'y vois une nuance importante pour ma part : le présent insiste sur le fait que les propos rapportés sont toujours vrais au moment où la personne les rapporte, alors que l'on n'en sait rien avec l'imparfait.

_Il a dit qu'il ne *voulait* pas aller à l'école._ → Il a dit qu'il ne voulait pas y aller à un moment du passé. Mais on ne sait pas s'il a changé d'avis depuis.
_Il a dit qu'il ne *veut* pas aller à l'école._ → Il a dit qu'il ne voulait pas y aller et il ne veut toujours pas y aller.


----------



## Roméo31

Tout à fait d'accord.

C'est ce qui fait dire à certains que le présent de l'indicatif est un temps "omnitemporel" ou "panachronique" !

(Tiens, cette réaction me rappelle, quant à sa forme, "hypallage"...)


----------



## Terwexel

Bonjour,

"Hier, le maire a souligné que cette mesure a pour but de refuser les bagarreurs notoires et que l'ethnicité ne joue aucun rôle."

Ici, est-ce que l'imparfait est aussi possible ou même obligatoire (en raison de 'la concordance des temps')?

"Hier, le maire a souligné que cette mesure avait pour but de refuser les bagarreurs notoires et que l'ethnicité ne jouait aucun rôle."

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Micia93

Je mettrais l'imparfait pour respecter la concordance des temps. Ceci dit, le présent n'est pas faux et peut être considéré comme une vérité immuable et générale.


----------



## tilt

D'accord avec Micia93. L'imparfait comme le présent sont possibles, ce dernier temps mettant l'accent sur cette partie de la phrase.


----------



## janpol

Je ferais comme Micia.


----------



## Roméo31

En effet, le présent est tout à fait possible, car :

- outre que  la règle de concordance des temps n'est pas d'application automatique,

- le présent peut figurer dans une proposition dépendant d’un verbe conjugué au passé lorsque le fait dure encore au moment de l'énonciation. Ce n’est d'ailleurs là qu’une application de la valeur générale du présent de l'indicatif.

Ex. : Ce savant a rappelé que la Terre n'est pas tout à fait ronde.


----------



## lesaucisson

Du coup, on peut dire "il m 'a dit que le papier comporte/comportait des taches"


----------



## ipman1608

Il m'a dit que le papier comporte des taches --> c'est correct si c'est toujours le cas (c'est-à-dire si le papier dont il a parlé comporte toujours des taches)
Il m'a dit que le papier comportait des taches --> toujours correct (cette phrase respecte les concordances du temps au discours indirect)


----------



## MayaIlias

Bonjour Tous,
Je ne comprends pas l'utilisation de l'imparfait dans:
On m’a souvent dit que je jouais de la guitare comme lui
Quel est son utilisation dans le discours courant?


----------



## Maître Capello

Au présent, la phrase serait la suivante :

_On me *dit* souvent que je *joue* de la guitare comme lui._ 

Transposé au passé, le présent d'habitude devient un imparfait :

_On m'*a* souvent *dit* que je *jouais* de la guitare comme lui._


----------



## tilt

Je comprends bien les raisons avancées par Me Capello, mais _On m'*a* souvent *dit* que je *joue* de la guitare comme lui _ne me semblerait pas incorrect, pourtant.
J'avoue ne pas avoir d'explication pour justifier ça...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour les vérités générales, le présent est aussi possible, même s'il ne respecte pas exactement la concordance des temps.


----------



## frenglishguy

Bonjour,
Je pose cette question afin d'acquérir une connaissance concrète et solide concernant l'accord du passé dans la phrase subordonnée du discours rapporté.

En effet, pour la phrase au présent, on devrait le mettre au passé dans un discours indirect, comme vous le savez. Par exemple, si quelqu'un a dit "Je t'aime." et qu'on voudrait le dire à une autre personne, on serait tenu de dire "Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il(où elle) m'aimait.", d'après mes connaissances.
Et pourtant, j'ai une phrase controversée pour ma part : 





> Il m'a téléphoné pour dire qu'il m'aimait


Justement, cette proposition était dans un examen de français que j'ai passé. Il s'agissait de faire la traduction de ma langue maternelle au français. Mais comme je vous l'ai dit en haut, d'après ce que je sais, il faudrait qu'on échange le présent contre l'imparfait dans le discourse rapporté.
Or, le prof a dit que dans ce cas, il était impératif de garder le temps, ce qui était le présent, en expliquant que dans cette phrase, la phrase subordonnée << qu'il m'aimait...>> est en relation directe avec la locution << pour dire >> qui est effectivement l'infinitif présent. De telle sorte que la phrase devait être rédigée comme << Il m'a téléphoné pour dire qu'il m'aime. >>.

Mais comme cette explication est introuvable pour ma part, je me suis décidé à poser une question sur le forum.

Je vous remercie par avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont possibles et corrects pour autant que la personne vous aime toujours.

Si le coup de fil est récent, la personne vous aime certainement encore maintenant et le présent devient aussi possible :

_*Hier,* il m'a téléphoné pour me dire : « Je t'aime. »_* → *_*Hier,* il m'a téléphoné pour me dire qu'il m'*aimait*._  / _… pour me dire qu'il m'*aime*_. ​
Si le coup de fil est ancien, on ne sait pas si la personne vous aime encore. Le présent est donc inapproprié :

_*L'année passée,* il m'a téléphoné pour me dire : « Je t'aime. »* → L'année passée,* il m'a téléphoné pour me dire qu'il m'*aimait*._  / _… pour me dire qu'il m'aime_. ​
Voir aussi Marie m'a demandé si je pourrais/pouvais/peux l'aider - concordance des temps.


----------



## Christine Zix

Bonjour à tous et à toutes
J'ai une question qui me tracasse depuis très longtemps concernant la concordance des temps quand on rapporte le discours.
Je sais que: "
_un verbe exprimant une vérité générale ou permanente (présent) n'est pas codifié au style indirect.

Ex.: Il *a dit *que le soleil se lève à l'e_st."

Est-ce qu'il y a d'autres cas où la règle de la c.d.t ne s'applique pas?

Merci


----------



## Michelvar

Bonjour,

oui, quand le verbe de la proposition principale est au passé composé, et que l'action décrite dans la subordonnée est toujours en cours.

Je reste / resterai encore deux jours dans votre hôtel >>>

si on transmet cette information rapidement, on peut dire : "_Il m'a dit qu'il reste / restera encore deux jours dans notre hôtel_",  car l'action est toujours en cours. 

si on raconte cela plus tard, quand la personne est partie de l’hôtel, on doit dire "_il m'a dit qu'il restait / resterait encore deux jours dans notre hôtel_".
Mais on est toujours autorisé à effectuer la concordance des temps, donc le plus facile est de l'appliquer à chaque fois.


----------



## k@t

Extrait de cet *ouvrage *:





Par ailleurs, s’il est vrai qu’en appliquant la concordance, on est sûr de ne pas se tromper, on peut aussi dans certains cas perdre de l’information.
Ainsi, avec cet exemple bien connu :

*Nous disions que vous ÊTES l'orateur le plus éminent du diocèse. *(A. France)
> la phrase est sans ambiguïté : vous l'êtes donc toujours.
vs
*Nous disions que vous ÉTIEZ l'orateur le plus éminent du diocèse.*
> la phrase est ambiguë : peut-être l’êtes-vous toujours, peut-être ne l’êtes-vous plus.


----------



## rallyebaba

Bonsoir,

J'ai un problème concernant les temps. Dans un texte où la narration est au présent, écrit-on  (dans un dialogue) :


Maman m'a dit que tu avais quelque chose à me dire.
Maman m'a dit que tu as quelque chose à me dire.

Je pencherais pour la seconde, mais je ne suis pas sûre...


Merci d'avance (et pour toutes les réponses que vous m'avait déjà apportées  ) 
Joyeux Noël


----------



## janpol

Je dirais "que tu avais..."


----------



## gvergara

Mais le choix du présent n'entraînerat-il pas que tu as _encore _(en ce moment) quelque chose à me dire, tandis que l'imparfait entraînerait que _alors_, dans le passé, tu avais quelque chose à me raconter et que peut-être m'as-tu déjà dit ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux temps sont possibles : soit l'imparfait pour une concordance des temps stricte, soit le présent vu que cela reste vrai encore au moment présent.

_Maman m'a dit que tu *avais* quelque chose à me dire._ 
_Maman m'a dit que tu *as* quelque chose à me dire._


----------



## mekman99

Il a décrit le vêtement en disant qu'il *est/était* bleu. 

Est-ce qu'on peut utiliser le présent dans la phrase ci-dessus ou c'est l'imparfait qui s'impose? 

Merci


----------



## Yendred

_Il a décrit le vêtement en disant qu'il *était* bleu. _

Le discours indirect impose la concordance des temps.
En revanche, si on utilise le discours direct, on doit conserver le présent :
_Il a décrit le vêtement en disant : « il *est* bleu ».

Lisez aussi ce fil :
Concordance des temps au discours indirect au passé - il a dit que + présent / imparfait_


----------



## OLN

_Il a décrit le vêtement comme bleu.

Dans sa description, il a dit que le vêtement était bleu._


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Le discours indirect impose la concordance des temps.


Non. Le présent universel est également possible dans ce cas étant donné que le vêtement est toujours bleu maintenant.

_Il a décrit le vêtement en disant qu'il *était* bleu._  (concordance stricte)
_Il a décrit le vêtement en disant qu'il *est* bleu._  (présent universel)


----------



## mekman99

Mais est-ce que ce sera le cas si le vêtement n'existe plus. On parle d'un vêtement de plus de 500 ans par exemple et l'on sait qu'il n'existe plus?


----------



## Bezoard

Dans ce cas, l'imparfait s'impose bien.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si le vêtement n'existe plus ou qu'il ait changé de couleur, l'imparfait est en effet obligatoire.


----------



## gouro

Bonjour,

En vous lisant, je crois que le présent est admissible dans la phrase suivante ?

Ayant su qu'elle veut déménager à Constantine,...

D'avance merci


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

C'est un débat de grammairiens, certains sont pour une concordance stricte (donc avec un imparfait) d'autres pour une concordance plus souple (avec un présent qui a l'avantage de préciser que c'est toujours d'actualité).

En tout cas, utiliser un imparfait ne signifie pas forcément que ce n'est plus d'actualité.


----------



## Bezoard

Par ailleurs, il nous faudrait connaître le contexte : est-ce que ce voeu de déménager se réfère à une époque révolue ou est-ce toujours d'actualité ?


----------



## gouro

La personne n'a pas encore déménagé, mais elle veut le faire. 
Ayant su que ( comme ayant appris que). N'est-ce pas toujours d'actualité?


----------



## Bezoard

Si, et le présent est donc parfaitement envisageable.


----------

